# The L.I.O.A Presents at The Clockhouse



## terry.malka

An Evening of music for the flute and piano. With the principal flautist of the L.I.O.A,

Melissa Doecke accompanied by Mary Callanan an accomplished pianist.

8:30pm Thursday 31st January 2008

The Clock House
196a Peckham Rye
East Dulwich,
London,
SE22 9QA

Free Admission.

You are invited to join us in the comfort of the lounge bar to enjoy fine wines, exceptional

ales and beers and some enchanting music.

http://www.lioa.org.uk/events.html


----------

